# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Multimedia >  Giúp mình về xem film đuôi FLV

## fantasysl06

sao mình down film đuôi flv về xem không được vậy nó báo thiếu mã code mà mình đã cài mã code đủ rùi, nó báo bị lỗi như thế này nè, mong các bạn giúp nhé

c:\documents and settings\let'sgo!\desktop\dd2.flv: :Embarrassment: utput

media type 0:
--------------------------
unknown

am_media_type: 
majortype: mediatype_stream {e436eb83-524f-11ce-9f53-0020af0ba770}
subtype: mediasubtype_mpeg1audio {e436eb87-524f-11ce-9f53-0020af0ba770}
formattype: time_format_none {00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000}
bfixedsizesamples: 1
btemporalcompression: 0
lsamplesize: 1
cbformat: 0


media type 1:
--------------------------
unknown

am_media_type: 
majortype: mediatype_stream {e436eb83-524f-11ce-9f53-0020af0ba770}
subtype: time_format_none {00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000}
formattype: time_format_none {00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000}
bfixedsizesamples: 1
btemporalcompression: 0
lsamplesize: 1
cbformat: 0

----------


## manhvlance

bạn vào đây tải về và cài dăt http://www.filehippo.com/download_klite_codec_pack/

----------


## nguyendinh

bạn có thể tải cái này về cài là xem ok nha : *download*

----------


## hunghk

vậy thui à ^^!,cảm ơn pạn nhé,koan lap của mik cũng đang pị tình trạng tương tự thanks

----------

